# Need suggestion for best way to convert 5.25 bay to more HDD bays



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 29, 2015)

I bought seven 5TB HDD, finally going to replace all my 2TB internal and all my 4TB external drives. And hopefully plan to RAID6 them.

Going to buy one more 5tb drive. Then two drives will be for redundancy leaving me with a full 6x5tb drives, or 30TB, to use. Presently I have almost 20TB used up, so 30TB should take all my existing data and last me until 10TB drives become reasonably priced (and once they exist lol) and I will double my space at that point.

Anyhow, down to the data. Er, the point. Don't mind my puns. 

I was going to buy a bigger case for more HDD but I love my case and there is no reason to get a bigger one. I can fit at least 5 more HDD in. Presently I have 6 built in slots in my case, 1 of which is used for my SSD for my OS. So 5 bays. I need more bays so I can tear out the external drives and stick them inside.

So then I looked and finally found what I need. Which is convert the 5.25 bays to HDD bays. Perfect! So I will do this.

-----------------------------------
CASE INFO

I have the Rosewill Challenger case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147153

Here is a stock photo of the inside (pulled from google but I can take a picture later if you want):






It's a lovely case, and I have had for 2 years no problem. I do not feel like getting a new case with adequate drive bays when I already have a case I like at a size I like that I can add more drives by just converting the 5.25 bay to accommodate more drives.

As you see, there is a large space in the 5.25 bays that I can cannabalize and put in some drives. I just need the right adapter(s).

Presently I have a dvd burner in there but I have no problem removing it to make way for the HDDs and getting an external dvd drive. I rarely use it, maybe 1 or 2 times a year.


-----------------------------------
WHAT I'M LOOKING FOR

It will be inside my case, so ideally, no motherboard etc. Only thing it really needs is a fan, and if needed I already have a spare fan I can retrofit onto there.

I have the power connectors to run them free on my 750 corsair PSU, so I don't want added components increasing the number of things that can go wrong. So really there is no need to get an external NAS, and moreover, if and when I decide to RAID some of them, being just internal drives and no additional components, is better.

Does not have to be hot swap.
The HDD will not be removed often. Should not be too difficult to install the HDDs though.
Prefer 5 drive bays. 4 drive bays is acceptable though. Really prefer 5 if possible though.

I am even open to just short adaptors that let me stick the hard drive in. For example, these things help make it easy to slide in the HDD in and out of standard HDD bays, so if there is something similar for the 5.25 bays I am open to that too. I just need a way to secure the HDDs into the bays.






-----------------------------------
IDEAS

Here are some hot swap 5.25 to 3.25 I found, but I would prefer one that just allows me to insert the 4 to 5 HDDs into the 5.25 bay.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817198058
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001NPEBEM/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009HIOW1O/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DGZ42SM/

As you see, these are enclosed, which is not good because it is another level of things that can go wrong. Not only that but being closed, less air flow, and hence will cause more heat and greater chance of killing the hdds. They have their own little mobo, but I don't need that, I already have a PC mobo. Moreover, someone in the reviews said they had issues with RAID for the first one which is exactly what I want to avoid.

Please note I am open to an external enclosure, BUT I don't see the need, and especially because I would like to RAID6 eight drives which can present a challenge if some of them are in an external enclosure.

Also I would prefer to spend no more than $50, obviously the less expensive the better, but I am flexible. I do not want a $500 full NAS. I just dont. At some point I plan on building a full NAS, but I want to build it myself, not buy a ready made overpriced one. I'm not ready for that at this point.

-----------------------------------
PLS HELP THX!!

Please help, anyone who can help thank you in advance!!

-----------------------------------
UPDATE:

Looks like for 4 drives they are stacked horizontally; for 5 drives, they are stacked vertically and require a full cage.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 29, 2015)

make shure the HDD´s  can pull enough air through this small front intakes of your selection....

this could be also juicy:

http://www.lian-li.com/en/products-chassis-accessories/#52/1/list


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 29, 2015)

n0tiert said:


> make shure the HDD´s  can pull enough air through this small front intakes of your selection....



Yes, I could stick a fan in front of them or behind them which should do the trick.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 29, 2015)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Yes, I could stick a fan in front of them or behind them which should do the trick.



i use this in one of my rigs:

http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/ex-36b1/

it´s shuffles enough air inside the case as well, and the HDD stays cool and it´s easy to clean


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 29, 2015)

suddenly i got an idea like that, just find some wood and tie it with hard plastic or fiber (like for fence)then using zipties to hold it to 5,25 inch bay

yea kinda ghetto, maybe it could bring you some idea


----------



## Hugis (Nov 29, 2015)

probably slightly cheaper than the lian li is this:

http://www.akasa.co.uk/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Chassis&type_sub=Case Accessories&model=AK-HDA-07


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 29, 2015)

Hugis said:


> probably slightly cheaper than the lian li is this:
> 
> http://www.akasa.co.uk/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Chassis&type_sub=Case Accessories&model=AK-HDA-07



yesss!!!

Perfect!!!

Where do I buy though? amazon and newegg don't have it

Also I wonder if they have a better model with easy removal for hard drives? Not necessarily hot swap, but for this one, you have to remove the whole thing to get at just one of the drives since the hdds screw right into it. Alternatively, some mounting brackets that fit inside like the things for my case that I posted a picture above. EDIT: The keyword here is "tool-less" 

We are getting somewhere!! 

p.s. really I COULD get away with 3 drives, if the right components. Still, prefer 4 or 5 x 3.5" drives from 3 x 5.25" bays. Or even, 3 x 3.5" drives from 2 x 5.25" bays.

In my search I am finding more specific names for the thing I'm looking for.

Essentially, an open, trayless, tool-less, rack mount for 5.25" to 3.5" bays. Ideally weith integrated fan. The Cagestor is PERFECT, except only if I can get this with a tool-less design, or alternatively, if there are pieces I can add into this to convert it into a tool-less design. I think "bracket" is the word I'm looking for. A tool-less bracket to make it easy to add and remove hdd from cagestor.

Another nice thing would be a cover for the front. I saw a bunch of locking full trays, but none like cagestor.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 29, 2015)

chenbro has severall HDD Bays, industrial usage

http://www.compsource.com/brand/Chenbro-Micom/2378/?category=5191

btw. quality costs


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 29, 2015)

n0tiert said:


> chenbro has severall HDD Bays, industrial usage
> 
> http://www.compsource.com/brand/Chenbro-Micom/2378/?category=5191
> 
> btw. quality costs



Thank you, willing to pay for quality. 
Prefer not to pay over $50 but will pay a bit over $50 for good quality that's exactly what I'm looking for.
Update: most items there not in stock.


----------



## Hugis (Nov 29, 2015)

dunno if you have seen this either 

http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=166


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 29, 2015)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Thank you, willing to pay for quality.
> Prefer not to pay over $50 but will pay a bit over $50 for good quality that's exactly what I'm looking for.
> Update: most items there not in stock.



take it as a catalog, u can check prices/available elsewhere 

the great part @chenbro they deliver theese with backplanes


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 29, 2015)

Hugis said:


> dunno if you have seen this either
> 
> http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=166



whoa, crayyzee, looks cool, reading the info on this now


----------



## erixx (Nov 29, 2015)

I really favour Icydock, for their true well thought design solutions and variety of products. Watching their catalgoue is pure bliss. 
And i have a very nice Icydock 2SSD in 1HHD dock part so i know them


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 29, 2015)

n0tiert said:


> take it as a catalog, u can check prices/available elsewhere
> 
> the great part @chenbro they deliver theese with backplanes



Thank you for the info! Although, I don't want a backplane, had to look up what that is, that is the little motherboard in it that I don't want, it is just another thing to go wrong. I just want an open cage so I can plug the HDDs right into my system with no middle items.



erixx said:


> I really favour Icydock, for their true well thought design solutions and variety of products. Watching their catalgoue is pure bliss.
> And I have a very nice Icydock 2SSD in 1HHD dock part so i know them



Awesome, and thanks so much for the info, although, I found the specific item that @n0tiert posted and while it is EXACTLY what I want, newegg reviews for it are pretty terrible: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817198059

So it looks like what I want exists, any ones exactly like this functionality-wise that have better reviews (better quality)? Or, should I just grab this one and try it out?

It seems, that the issues with the reviews are a result of quality control. For example, this review:

_"If it worked as described, it would get a 5 star review. 
However, my cage arrived out of alignment. I could not get all the hard drive in their slots without "jamming" them in their respective slots. 
I had to order a different product and this product wasn't even worth returning. 
Keep this in mind. This was not a damaged item"
_
And this review:
_
"The locking mechanism for the disks is a complete joke and wouldn't hold the disks back against even minor pressure, the front panel didn't sit flush with the front of my case, and the nifty looking cuts on the chassis of the cage just make it flimsier as they're normally hidden anyway."_

Maybe I will get lucky? 

Found a youtube video of it: 








If anyone knows of one like this of better quality I am open to it! 
Or if you think I should get it please tell me


----------



## Hugis (Nov 29, 2015)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Awesome, and thanks so much for the info, although, I found the specific item that @n0tiert posted and while it is EXACTLY what I want



erm i found that ....


----------



## erixx (Nov 29, 2015)

I have the Lian Li mentioned here but the one with door and removebale mechanism. I don't use massive amounts of drives anymore. If you are in EU I could offer it to you for cheap. But point is, it depends of your needs. The build quality, how often you pretend to remove drives.
http://www.icydock.com/Installation Guide/mb074sp-b_manual.pdf speaks of 4 screws on each side, seems enough unless your drives are moving like vibrators...
And check again, because Icedock has a cheap line and a pro line....

The newegg reviews show some real weirdos, like that guy that removes all his harddrives to remove the dust hahaha! (poor chap, must be working in some serious environmental hazzardous area)


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 29, 2015)

erixx said:


> I have the Lian Li mentioned here but the one with door and removebale mechanism. I don't use massive amounts of drives anymore. If you are in EU I could offer it to you for cheap. But point is, it depends of your needs. The build quality, how often you pretend to remove drives.
> http://www.icydock.com/Installation Guide/mb074sp-b_manual.pdf speaks of 4 screws on each side, seems enough unless your drives are moving like vibrators...
> And check again, because Icedock has a cheap line and a pro line....
> 
> The newegg reviews show some real weirdos, like that guy that removes all his harddrives to remove the dust hahaha! (poor chap, must be working in some serious environmental hazzardous area)



Haha he needs to go to costco, 6 compressed air cans for like $20 haha I literally just used it to de-dust my PC a couple days ago, because I live in California, dust-heaven


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 29, 2015)

nice price

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Chenbro-HDD-Tray-SR30169-SK32303-/381478192460

(ok it´s .de related but u might find some in your area)


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 29, 2015)

If it was me I would just go for a simple 3.5 inch to 5.25 inch bracket like this. It is simple, inexpensive and easy to use. It have alot of space for airflow. A 140mm or 120mm fan can fit at the 5.25 inch bay with a little bit of packing foam.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001UZQWG/?tag=tec06d-20

I got to do that to my case as i don't have the length for a 5.25 inch huge drive bay

Edit example like this fan. Got to thank ghetto modders for teaching me simple tricks like this to on a penny budget.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm probably going to get one of these two icydocks. Hopefully I get lucky and don't get a dud or used one. It is late so I will sleep on it and check back here too tomorrow to see any replies.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994171
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817198059

Also considering this one, but concerned about low airflow.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994150

---------------------

Also, I'm out of sata ports on my motherboard, so what do you think about one of these pcie sata cards?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124060
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815287017

When I bought the case originally, I had planned for this so I knew I was going to need this to max out hard drives the case can handle. If you have another recommendation I am open to it.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 29, 2015)

nothing? bump


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 29, 2015)

Didn't see you mention it but you can free up one bay by sticking the SSD with Velcro, or some other option, someplace else.  That lower bay area looks like it takes 6 drives.


----------



## revin (Nov 30, 2015)

Cooler Master 4in3
Have the previous version of this in my 932 with a 120 SanAce 1011 on front of it


----------



## taz420nj (Nov 30, 2015)

Using standard HBA cards and software for RAID6, your write performance is going to suck balls. You need an actual RAID card with an XOR engine/RPU, onboard cache, and a BBU.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 30, 2015)

Seems you've already got your eye on a few suggestions. I personally went with something simple:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0VE-000W-00007

They work just fine for me. The HDDs keep cool without any fan blowing directly on them. I've got my 1TB and 500GB drives mounted with these.


----------

